# Run guest os on FreeBSD server



## kr651129 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have FreeBSD 9.0 as a server running apache, samba, and a few other services.  I was wondering if I can use virtualbox to run a guest os from command line from my server and have access to both of these on the network?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes.  Run the VM "headless" and set it to bridged networking.


----------



## niellusNL (Nov 22, 2012)

I found these sources particularly useful:

FreeBSD Handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/virtualization-host.html

VirtualBox Networking:
http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html

VirtualBox Commandline:
http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch08.html


----------

